# The Assembly and I Corinthians 11



## MyersReformed (Sep 16, 2012)

Please post anything that you have come across within the writings of the Westminster Divines that pertained to 1 Corinthians 11:2-16

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Wayne (Sep 16, 2012)

Thats interesting. There don't appear to be any published Puritan sermons on that set of verses :

PCA Historical Center: Textual Index of Puritan & Reformed Sermons - 1 Corinthians

(and I looked high and low)


----------



## MyersReformed (Sep 17, 2012)

Compare: "Is Headcovering Biblical?" - David Silverside 
with: The Practice Of Headcoverings In Public Worship and Greg&apos;s Headcovering Book [7]

It surprises me that the Scottish church has been so constant on the practice of head-coverings despite Gillespie and Rutherford's quotations....hmmm....I must be missing something historically.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 17, 2012)

*Christopher*


MyersReformed said:


> Compare: "Is Headcovering Biblical?" - David Silverside
> with: The Practice Of Headcoverings In Public Worship and Greg's Headcovering Book [7]
> 
> It surprises me that the Scottish church has been so constant on the practice of head-coverings despite Gillespie and Rutherford's quotations....hmmm....I must be missing something historically.



Thank you for drawing attention to these papers, which I'll get round to reading, DV.

Of course not everyone may have agreed with Gillespie and Rutherford on this, and their counsel on the subject might have been forgotten, anyway.

Ministers generally may have encouraged the wearing of a head covering by women and the non-wearing of head coverings by men in worship, according to a simple interpretation of I Corinthians 11 and/or people generallly may have followed this according to _their_ simple interpretation of I Corinthians 11.

Gillespie and Rutherford appeared to believe that what many would class as long hair for a man was cultural too, though relative to many/most women of the time, their hair maybe wasn't long.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's this from the OPC website that deals with chapters 11 and 14.New Horizons


----------



## MyersReformed (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank You Josh, Trent, and Richard! Very Helpful. Josh, I checked out your church's website and I am very jealous of your Church's Lord's Day service; if all assembled Lord's Day were constructed thus, it would be so much easier to keep the Sabbath holy!


----------

